# anyone get a 2011 Roubaix Comp in Black?



## MattG42C (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm likely to buy a 2011 Roubaix Comp SL2 w/ Rival in the next couple months, unfortunately it only comes in one color choice - white w/black. In my opinion, almost all recent Specialized bikes look much better in person than on the web, so I was hoping a forum member had a Comp in black/white and could either confirm this or post photos. I've seen one in red/white, but not the black as of yet.

Thanks!
-Matt.


----------



## red_lantern (Aug 8, 2010)

I've got the comp compact in red/white, so I can't help you with pics. However, the white/black compact is the same color scheme as on the comp rival. The comp compact page has a 360 degree view feature. It's not the same as seeing it in person, but it does give a truer picture of the overall color scheme. For whatever reason, the 360 feature isn't on the Rival page.

BTW, as noted elsewhere, the two color schemes aren't the same pattern. The white/black bike is white where the red/white bike is red. That is, one is mostly white, and the other is mostly red.


----------



## MattG42C (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow - didn't notice that 360 feature before. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

It is amazing how different it looks from angles as opposed to the side shot.


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have the 2011 Roubaix Elite in the black/carbon fiber scheme. I will have to agree with you, some of these bikes do look better in person which is the case with mine. I love the way it looks and I hate all black bikes.


----------



## ghost1973 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting the Roubaix Elite in a few months...How do you like it? And can you post some pics?!!!?


----------



## MattG42C (Aug 13, 2010)

That black elite is a sweet bike, I test rode one a month or so ago when it showed up at the LBS. The photo online definitely doesn't do it justice.


----------



## brianr (Sep 29, 2010)

I bought the Roubaix Comp Compact Rival (mostly white with black stripes and red lettering) from Bicycle Sport Shop here in Austin. I'm still unconvinced about the paint job, but that's not why I bought the bike...the bike rides amazingly smooth, like you're riding on glass. To me, it absolutely blew away all the "relaxed geometry" competition, and I road everything I could find. I like how the SRAM shifts, and this is simply the color scheme that comes on that version of the bike.

All that being said, the second day out at the local veloway, I got a "nice bike" comment from a group of veteran roadies, which was pretty cool.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## MattG42C (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats on the new bike, and thanks for the info. Would definitely like to see photos. A poster over at another forum posted photos and confirmed my guess that Specialized just has a knack for making their bikes look worse.

With your bike, do you like the wheels? I am trying to decide whether to stick with my '06 Mavic Ksyrium Elites or use the Fulcrum 6's that come on the '11 Roubaix Rival. Anyone have any thoughts? I'm leaning towards sticking with the Mavic's, since I assume they are lighter, and wheel technology might not advance quite that fast.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

MattG42C said:


> ... A poster over at another forum posted photos and confirmed my guess that Specialized just has a knack for making their bikes look worse.


What forum is that? Can you post a link? I'd like to see the pictures.


----------



## MattG42C (Aug 13, 2010)

BluesDawg said:


> What forum is that? Can you post a link? I'd like to see the pictures.


Hopefully mentioning another forum here isn't against some terms of service policy, but if you go over to bikeforums (google is your friend) and the road-cycling forum, there is a sticky road bike thread at the top. It is in the last few pages.


----------

